

Can we change how developers make money? - marcuslongmuir
http://blog.minohubs.com/can-we-change-how-developers-make-money/

======
Zekio
This actually looks like a good idea, but how the idea gets implemented, will
likely define its true value.

~~~
bestan
It's already live! [https://www.minohubs.com/](https://www.minohubs.com/)

~~~
Zekio
Apparently i am bad at reading, the blog post actually had a link to that
aswell :)

------
bestan
Blog author here.

Would love to hear any feedback or any ideas from the community.

------
sharemywin
not sure I see the value for backers? most open source communities provide
support and forums without paying.

~~~
bestan
We host discussion boards for free as well. Additionally, posts created by
backers have their scores boosted and they visually stand out. Project owners
and the community will recognise that a particular question is posted by a
person who has a stake in the project, which might give the backer faster
reply or assistance.

